# The Garry's Mod Thread



## Bowie (Jan 20, 2014)

Snip.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Had it for some time and pretty enjoyable with all the mod objects you can add including blowing yourself up all the time xD


----------



## Farobi (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought it on sale because I wanted to play TTT & Prop Hunt but servers take too long to load :c


----------



## Trundle (Feb 5, 2014)

I play TTT quite often but I haven't explored the other aspects of Garry's Mod. I think I will eventually but that's if TTT ever gets boring for me. I play on a community server and it's quite fun.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2014)

All I know about Garry's Mod is that people make a lot of YTP out of it.


----------



## Jayy Jayy (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't played it in a while but love the game and wouldn't mind jumping in a game with someone sometime


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 6, 2014)

x I love Garry's mod. It's really only fun for me when I'm playing with a lot of my friends~!

If you guys (and girls) play often, I have a server you can use too ☆


----------



## Dr J (Mar 8, 2014)

I love messing around in Gmod and would love to hang out with some of you in Gmod sometime(be warned: I do sometimes like to go around killing other's on the server, but I don't make a habit out of it. Usually one intentional kill per person on the server.. the rest tend to be accidents because I'm playing with explosives.)


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Mar 8, 2014)

I play TTT constantly xD admin on a few servers add me on steam jaffacakemunchr


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2014)

I could play prop hunt all day long if i could! G MODDERS UNITE!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

I've had this game for awhile, but I'm unmotivated to actually play it. I'm not that creative :3


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

I prefer to play TTT over Sandbox, but recently I've been getting back into Sandbox. I'm not good at building things, but experimenting and killing Combine/Aliens is a lot of fun.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

For anyone interested in buying Garry's Mod, it's up on the Humble Bundle Weekly sale for a minimum donation of $6

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't played Garry's Mod for a minute. I re-installed my OS, so I lost the Counter-Strike files, and I hadn't actually bought the game - only used it through a Steam trial. My husband plays it a bit though, and I like to watch. He mostly plays TTT and Prophunt.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never played but I watch various youtubers play and I'd like to get it. Soon as I get a better computer I might. GuildWars 2 first, though.

TTT, Prophunt and Murder are the ones I'd most likely play. That one with the virus looks fun but also a bit more stressful then i enjoy my games.


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a friend that plays Garry's mod and he mostly commits suicide with the cry gun.


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

*Gary's mod*

So I would play it with my brother back in the day but then I stopped for some reason. Anywho I got a new computer and I download it again. Does anyone else play?


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh wait they moved my post? ^^^

So does anyone play?


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 15, 2014)

thread is so deadd ;o;; anyway, my friends and i have saturday night gmod game sessions now,which usually last a few hrs or so. we use our own server (if you want to use it too, feel free!). most we start on est times around 9pm and til 2am (sometimes)! we use teamspeak to play and some players on there also stream to twitch (usually 1-2).

if you're interested in playing with us (we're all friendlyy~ lol), please send me a pm or add my steam! 
@ graceyface (avatar is a sketched girl atm)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 21, 2014)

My friend has it. Note to self: Never remember SCP-173 after 9 PM.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 30, 2015)

Bump.

Yes, I know it's been a year, but I've recently started playing it again and it'd be interesting to see how many people here play it as well.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not ashamed to say that I've wasted 724 hours of my life playing this game.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 30, 2015)

Awww, yeaaaa!!! I love G-mod, I haven't played in a while, but i's still a really fun game!


----------

